# Demon kitten?



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

I understand that kittens are playful but until how long? My current kitten is my first and right now she's about 3 months old. Very recently she has taken to hanging on windows (from the inside) and today i accidentally almost squished her fingers closing them! How can I train her to stop jumping around so much? I just can't relax for even a minute. Oh and she keeps trying to run out the door (we hope to make her an indoors cat even though she came from a pack of strays until we took her in at 8 weeks.) helphelphelphelp.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

My eldest is 2 years 4 months and she still hangs on an open window and tries to escape. Not to mention the mad half hours when she can be up the curtains, skidding across the floor and up on top of the living room door all within about 15 seconds. 

If a cat has a crazy side to its personality I wouldn't be expecting that to change ever, nor would I want it to as it would probably indicate poor puss wasn't well.

Thats not to say your cat won't settle down a bit, after neutering and by about a year old they still have kitten qualities but are maybe a little more chilled but don't hold your breath.

Embrace the kitten madness and enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

LOVE the thread title, we had our "demon phase" at around 3 months with Spartacus, who would climb curtains, hide behind the washing machine, jump inside the washing maching if the door was open... and we once found her in the loo! 

Your kitten will grow out of it, they are little terrors at that age.. Spartacus clamed down a little (she still has her horror moments) after a few weeks. Rest assured your baby is normal - and is being a playful baby. She still has her moments, I'm dreading getting the Christmas tree - she's never seen one and I know she'll love it. 

If puss is really testing your patience (we all have those moments!) do you have a "safe room" you can put her in (a spare bedroom etc) something with her litter tray, toys, food etc? We had one for when we went out but if she was being an absolute monster, or if we were doing laundry or mowing the lawn - as the back door would be open we'd pop her in there for an hour or so, so we could get on with the washing or whatever without worrying about her! Didnt do her any problems, we just made sure we gave her extra fusses when she was allowed out into the rest of the house! (It was also useful for when family came over - OH grandparents are TERRIFIED of cats so when they came over to see the new house Spartacus went to her bedroom for an hour)

Regarding the door thing, it depends on the cat - we messed up and let Spartacus out at first (around 6 months) and then kept her in so she would dart to the door a lot but after a while she stopped, I can even answer the door without shutting her in the living room now! It took a few weeks but now that the neighbourhood bully cat has taken to attacking her through a pane of glass - she doesnt seem so keen on going out! Until then, just watch out when you open the door - we had a voile net over the door at first so she wouldnt dart out and watch the windows!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

erica9520 said:


> I understand that kittens are playful but until how long? My current kitten is my first and right now she's about 3 months old. Very recently she has taken to hanging on windows (from the inside) and today i accidentally almost squished her fingers closing them! How can I train her to stop jumping around so much? I just can't relax for even a minute. Oh and she keeps trying to run out the door (we hope to make her an indoors cat even though she came from a pack of strays until we took her in at 8 weeks.) helphelphelphelp.


Hi welcome to the forum and welcome to the terrible "two's" of the cat world.Kittens by their very nature are playful,inquisitive,and sent to try the patience of a saint,but dont you just love them:thumbup:You cant train kittens to do anything ,they are not like puppies ,they do not respond to commands.Its is in their genes to be nosey and to try out everything,even things that are dangerous,so we have to look out for them until they learn for themselves .My 7 month ragdoll kitten is still climbing ,jumping and generally going where I would rather he didnt,but it will stop eventually.As for running out of the door ,again this is where you have to be vigilant,always know where she is before you open the door,if possible have her behind a closed door before opening an outside door.She will be an adult soon enough so try to enjoy this time with her. :thumbsup:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

buffie said:


> She will be an adult soon enough so try to enjoy this time with her. :thumbsup:


They sure do... Spartacus is 1 next month:frown: They grow up so fast!!!:crying:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahdisco said:


> They sure do... Spartacus is 1 next month:frown: They grow up so fast!!!:crying:


Only in our world in hers she is still/will always be a kitten :thumbup:


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 21, 2010)

I too have a 12 week old kitten possessed by the devil!

She NEVER gives me a moments peace (or my other kitten who is 19 weeks) She climbs curtains, runs at break neck speed, constantly attacks my other kitten, tries to leap huge gaps that even a fully grown cat would have a problem bridging. she is already wanting outside so i have to watch doors and windows, she loves leaping on my legs and climbing up them or a carrier bag of rubbish that may be hanging on the door or anything really!  Another favourite is an 8ft gymnastics floor level beam which sits upright when not in use, she drags herself up to the top and then barely comes down any distance before she leaps for a chair or table. 

she is really feisty but very funny and cute and i like having 2 cats with such different personalities even if they might send me crazy too. If she ever has a quiet day i will be looking closely to check she isn't ill! Good luck with your little monster


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

My two have calmed down quite a bit at almost a year old. I have one who still chases around and gets into everything, whilst the other is much calmer. So it also depends on personality I think!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guys and thanks for the replies. (Sorry if this reply doesn't go where it's supposed to, I'm technologically illiterate.)
She's doing the same old stunts again but yesterday she bit open a bag of sea salt (for bathing) and judging from what I saw this afternoon she probably tasted a piece or two. So she had a really mushy poo, not watery but... Like mashed potatoes? Yeah. But she seems fine now so I just cleared up her living quarters but I'm still a little worried if what she ate caused her any serious harm.


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Erica!
Welcome to the forum, I'm new here too! My kitten is only 6 and a half weeks old (well, 7 weeks on sunday) and is already a little terror  He tries to throw himself off things that are clearly too big, climbs up anything and everything including the curtains, jumps in vases and generally doesn't give me a moments peace when awake. I would simply say ride it out. I totally agree with SarahD, the allocated room is a good idea. Say my OH isn't in and I am desperately needing to get on with some uni work, William stays in his room with his toys and litter tray etc while I head through to my bedroom and try not to worry about him. He is always fine and either sleeping or still running about like a tiny terror when I return. Although kitten-proofing is very important - he has a real thing for wires the past few days so everything gets unplugged! 

I'm not too sure about the other problem (the salt thing), but if he seems fine now it's prob nothing to worry about. I am far from an expert but I'm sure Hobbs or someone will be here soon to help you out. A great bunch of folk here with lots of knowledge to put your mind at rest. 
Sparkles


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

p.s. I forgot to say, perhaps make a new thread about the salt/poo thing? If people see you're worried they are generally pretty quick to reply it seems:thumbup:
Take it easy!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Welcome to the world of being owned by a kitten 

First thing to do is give your vet a ring and ask about the bath salt thing.

The behaviour you describe is perfectly normal, and if you expect it to last any less than 2 years you may be being optimistic  It won't be to the same degree all that time, but they will still have manic times during the day where the pin their ears back and go mental at everything.

One thing I have found is that my 21 week old girls go mental when they are hungry mostly. So a nice meal plonked in front of them can calm things down quickly. Though they also sometimes have manic moments after eating, but not as often.


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

Has anybody seen horror-film "The Gremlins"? The same situation was in my house when my cats were kittens. To have a kitten is the same as to have a child, you must be very attentive and hide all dangerous things. By the way be very careful with Christmas tree, they like to eat that can't be eaten.


----------

